# What tip design to spray for army worms?



## 69zfarmer (Jun 17, 2012)

I have some army worms in my mature Bermuda hay fields.I sprayed Lambda Cylh. a couple of weeks ago.Not much damage now but they are still a few I must have missed.I am going to cut it Monday.I have a PT boom sprayer with nozzles on 20" centers.I have the Blue 80 degree flat fan tips.I had the pressure set at 45 PSI.I could see a lot of drift behind the boom when spraying.

What tips the next time I spray do you recommend when the Bermuda grass is thick and dense to get way down in the grass?I would like to kill the tiny worms on the ground.

A couple of days ago I also found a heavy infestation in a crabgrass/Johnson grass field next to my Bermuda fields.I went ahead and cut it this past Wednesday.I have always been told they would not eat anymore after you cut it and it is laying on the ground.That is not true I checked yesterday and they are still on the cut hay on the ground.


----------



## 69zfarmer (Jun 17, 2012)

This is a pic of the Army worms on the canvas of my disc mower.The devils even helped me out and got the crabgrass in my garden


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I use dual fan spray blue nozzles.....about 20 gal p acre, fans spray in opposing directions, one forward and one rearward.....I would err on the side of "more liquid than less", bigger droplets rather than smaller.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That's a purty good infestation right there.......


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We use all Air inducted nozzles.TEEJET A/I. I enclosed a picture of a single nozzle that I am told will equal coverage of your flat fan introduce drift by 50 - 70%


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

endrow said:


> We use all Air inducted nozzles.TEEJET A/I. I enclosed a picture of a single nozzle that I am told will equal coverage of your flat fan introduce drift by 50 - 70%


Typo reduce drift by 50 - 70%....


----------



## 69zfarmer (Jun 17, 2012)

Which tip do I need?My sprayer has nozzles on 20" centers.I would like to run 4-5 MPH and put out 20GPA.What PSI to get the right size dropplets?Red or Blue?


----------

